
Found this on a uni’s confession page (r/HongKong) - cow9
https://www.reddit.com/r/HongKong/comments/dxy0rg/found_this_on_a_unis_confession_page/
======
gigatexal
Yikes! I hope this kid and others in their situation are able to escape.

